# rusty hooks



## bradstevo (Oct 16, 2013)

how do you guys keep your hooks from going rusty?
also how do you sharpen them?
cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2014)

I don't. I swap hooks. To help prevent rust, wash off your lures in fresh then dry them.

You could try silica gel if you have a rust problem in the tackle box. Either recycle it from the boxes your electronic equipment comes in or eBay is a source.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...C2.A0.H0.Xsilica+gel&_nkw=silica+gel&_sacat=0


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Bradstevo...

I light rinse all my rods, reels, lures and hooks when I get home from every fishing trip.

Drying them off is essential, not letting them air-dry.

The reels I pull apart and service the next day, mainly due to usually being too tired to do them that day.

As Oncebitten suggests, silica gel in your tackle boxes could be a big help, but I have heard of some fishos placing an oily rag in the tackle boxes, but that sounds a bit suss (combustion-wise) to me... ie heat from sun on the tackle boxes that hold oily rags?

One part of hooks that rust aims at is after the point dulls, and you touch them up with a file. Right there seems to be a prime rust spot. I check them out and if needed, replace the hook.

Hope to be of some help...

Jimbo


----------



## bradstevo (Oct 16, 2013)

Cheers


----------



## ScreamingDrag (Nov 25, 2013)

.


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

While fishing I use a trick Dodge put me on - I have a plastic peanut butter jar 2/3 full of fresh water. When a lure or jig head comes off the line, it goes straight in the jar.

After fishing, everything washed in warm soapy water, and left out on a tea towel to dry.

Next day, quick spray of Inox on jig-heads, trebles, pliars, braid scissors, and on a rag which then wipes the reels down.

Rust is very rare.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2014)

bradstevo said:


> Where can you get the silica gel from. Cheers


1) Use the eBay link in my previous post.
2) Supermarket of hardware sold as Damp Rid, Closet Camel etc
3) Mate who works in a place that sells electronics.
4) Mate who works somewhere that handles a lot of PC equipment


----------



## Cresta57 (Oct 30, 2011)

I have lined the bottom of my tackle trays with VCI Paper. It keeps the trebles shiny & new as long as they are rinsed in arm soapy water after use. I do the same as the guys above now & keep a plastic jar 1/2 filled with soapy water in the kayak. I use one of the square ones that contained breakfast fruit, stops it rolling about in the hatch.


----------



## Aussiefinatic (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks for the hints, I would never have thought to use the square plastic fruit container with soapy water. Thanks guys for the hint.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I mainly take out pre tied rigs which are easy to change when I'm out on the yak.

I do take a small handful of various hooks etc, but generally I don't change many hooks on the water.

I buy my hooks in bulk, even the best hooks by "black magic or shogun etc are not that expensive.

Every month of so I'll cut the top couple of meters of line off my rod and tie a new leader. I'll also get rid of the old any hooks etc - all up you're looking at a couple of bucks. Not that much really.


----------



## vladimir (Jan 2, 2013)

if u have rusty hooks try putting hooks in rust converter u can get rustconverter at any Bunnings or hardwhere store fore as little as $20 and then a really fine stone or sandpaper to sharpen them it will save u from throwing them out and u will save $20 dollars a pop each time u thow hooks out give it a go .


----------

